# DIY/Upgraded thread carriage for ALPS power wrapper



## Smackdaddy53

I have looked all over the web for ideas and gotten some good ones. I want to turn my carriage plate sideways and possibly put a roller under it and make it a 4 spool carriage. Have any of you done something similar?


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Smack, we had a thread going a while back where a few ideas were thrown around. Maybe you might be able to see some ideas here that would fit what you're wanting to do. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1542130


----------



## kneekap

Just been thinking about going from vertical to horizontal myself. Sometimes the thread on the vertical spool will get trapped below around the post if I am not watching.
Don't have that problem on the horizontal setup. I have no need for four threads right now as I have all I can deal with using one or perhaps two.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I thought I saw that on here, I should have used the search function.
I think I am going to rebuild my whole base out of starboard to make it more solid. I just got the jamb bracket, springs, all thread etc on the way home from work. I think I will like this much better than the flimsy stock one. 
Thanks guys, I will report back with my version.


----------



## cfulbright

Mac I just added you to Custom Rod Builders Guild on Facebook, check out the new carriage on there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I saw that. Excellent group, thanks!


----------



## jreynolds

Hey Mac, post up some progress pics of your upgrade when you get a chance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jreynolds said:


> Hey Mac, post up some progress pics of your upgrade when you get a chance.


I have not started on it, just layed everything out and trying to figure out a better roller guide placement on the ALPS track. The short side of my base faces the wrapper unlike yours that the long side faces it. I know anything will be better than the sloppy one it came with. 
My drying motor is also already going out. It changes direction constantly and makes all kinds of noise. I can't believe it is failing already!


----------



## JuiceGoose

If you want one premade al engling with the custom rod builders guild facebook group is making a pretty cool setup. Different colors available too. I bought some yellow orings from him and they are much better..
Look up the group on facebook and hit him up


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Does anyone have pictures of them in action? I'm used to the regular ceramic swirl guide. I'd like to see these wires with the eye on the end in action. Excuse my ignorance, I am new to most of these contraptions.


----------



## Batson-Brands

wait till you see what comes out next year!


----------



## Castaway2

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of them in action? I'm used to the regular ceramic swirl guide. I'd like to see these wires with the eye on the end in action. Excuse my ignorance, I am new to most of these contraptions.


 I think this is what you were asking for... sorry if not I am still learning all the terminology to rod building.. I can t wait to start I just finished up my building room so now time to buy the equipment..... anyways this one has the wire thingy I belive you were asking about called a tensioner ?


----------



## JuiceGoose

Batson-Brands said:


> wait till you see what comes out next year!


Pics or it didn't happen!!!!


----------

